# A Break from paper targets: How many can you do?



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

How many consecutive shots can you do @ 10m(post vid here if you want)? I did 9 before I had to change the target, after 1 darn miss fire, then 12... total 23 shots taken NO EDIT/CUTS in video

Note I zoomed back at the end,, and if you have seen my other video you would know that is 10m behind my table.

Sorry for the long video, you dont have to watch the whole thing 






Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey LGD. now I know you hit that can more than 5 times in an area as small as or smaller that the top of the can???

Whats with the 4 out 5 stars? Thank you sand bagging a little for the rest of us! hahahaha!

That was some good shooting!

Fwv2.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

FWV2 said:


> Hey LGD. now I know you hit that can more than 5 times in an area as small as or smaller that the top of the can???
> Whats with the 4 out 5 stars? Thank you sand bagging a little for the rest of us! hahahaha!
> 
> That was some good shooting!
> ...


HA, I wish I could say I am sand bagging ., but Paper is a different Beast... No feedback after the hit ( ask Art  ). I need some of those targets that change color on impact.. This way I know where my last aim landed....

Anywho, thanks for the comments and encouragement..

LGD


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hang your can from the side and put 5 through the tab!! you'll be putting 5 through that circle in no time!!

I'm still working on putting 5 through the 81/2x 11paper the circle is on! practicing, practicing, practicing!!

Fwv2


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

3 D targets are associated with fun. Paper targets are like a test in school. They trigger tension an anxiety.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

treefork said:


> 3 D targets are associated with fun. Paper targets are like a test in school. They trigger tension an anxiety.


very true !


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

well not as much as you LGD, only 6 live (camera plays against) and I show the new pinching method I started yesterday, it's more comfortable to pull with power (heavier) bands


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Good Job, Art! Thanks for participating.

I will have to try that pinch, I like the looks of it.

LGD


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Arturito said:


> well not as much as you LGD, only 6 live (camera plays against) and I show the new pinching method I started yesterday, it's more comfortable to pull with power (heavier) bands


One of my first outings with Charles he taught me a similar pinch technique and it helped my slinging big time. His explanation was the ends of your finger cannot pinch the same strength as the second digit in on your finger. I kind of thought oh BS at first ,and tried it a while and wow it works great.

Art you are on to all the right steps for a very nice shot buddy. I am looking forward to you being in the badge club. You are working hard for it. :thumbsup:

If I have any light left after work today I will try to get in on this. B)

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> Good Job, Art! Thanks for participating.
> 
> I will have to try that pinch, I like the looks of it.
> 
> LGD


Thanks LGD, your shooting was great!!! ... I know that pinching method most probably was used by others, it was the solution I found to alleviate the pain I was feeling in my index/thumb fingers (badge practice) ... maybe it is more appropriate for butterfly??



BC-Slinger said:


> Arturito said:
> 
> 
> > well not as much as you LGD, only 6 live (camera plays against) and I show the new pinching method I started yesterday, it's more comfortable to pull with power (heavier) bands
> ...


thanks BC-Slinger but I am a prisoner of some sort of witchcraft shooting for the badge, look guess what were the shoots for the badge and what I did out of the camera (4/5)... lol !!!









Cheers

Arturo


----------

